# Lithuanian: Lithuanian



## birder

I need to know:

(3) the Lithuanian word for "Lithuanian" (the language)

in the basic forms (used stand-alone as headings).

Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

The formal word for the Lithuanian language is _lietuvių__ kalba_.  The shortened _lietuvių_ (of Lithuanians) is often seen in multilingual Web sites.


----------



## birder

Thank you.


----------



## kusurija

Similar as in case latviešu valoda/latviski, _lietuvių _alone doesn't sound well. There is a word _lietuviškai _for cases as: to speak Lithuanian - kalbėti lietuviškai, written in Lithuanian - parašyta lietuviškai...


----------



## birder

Thank you. Now I am puzzled as to what to use for the page headings.


----------

